
PHP Parser for Conll-U - mihailshumilov
If you need parse Conll-U data in PHP you can use
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mihailShumilov&#x2F;conll-parser
======
mihailshumilov
Conll-U Plus

